# From Hell it Came!The Tobunga



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Great Classic 50's B monster movies and The Tobunga one of those Classic Monsters ya never get tired of watching on the BoobTube.Well just got done with him and thought ya all like to see it.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I never heard of or seen this creature before,But awsome work as always wolfman66! Great detailing of the base and features of this one.Any details on the movie/creature are appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

spocks beard said:


> I never heard of or seen this creature before,But awsome work as always wolfman66! Great detailing of the base and features of this one.Any details on the movie/creature are appreciated:thumbsup:


Thanks Spock and its a Classic 50's B monster that came out in 57 by AIP.The movies is Pretty good and is avilable on dvd threw MGM catalog or on Amazon.com.Here's a clip of the Tobunga from the movie From Hell it came!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman66 you nailed this one!!.. just looks like it stepped of the movie set!.. wonderful paint job!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> Wolfman66 you nailed this one!!.. just looks like it stepped of the movie set!.. wonderful paint job!


Thanks a million Ian for commenting:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks great as usual Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'd never heard of the movie 'til I saw a garage kit in the late '80s IIRC.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work, Dan! Never seen the movie, but I'm somewhat familiar with it...guess I'll give Netflix a looksee and see if they have it...


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Look out Wolfie's gone "B" Movie 

Thanks for bringing back memories!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting monster and an awesome build! I bet it was hard to move in that costume though.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great build! I must find the movie and have a look at this. I have never heard of it before today.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys for commenting and MickyD just go to amazon.com as WB or its MGM has released this Flick on dvd for ya all again.Oh and heres my next one comming soon:dude:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd never heard of it either, but it's a great-looking kit - I like the skull which is being worn as a sort of lapel badge!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Spock and its a Classic 50's B monster that came out in 57 by AIP.The movies is Pretty good and is available on dvd threw MGM catalog or on Amazon.com.


Well, if by "pretty good" you mean "so bad it's good," I agree. Contemporary reviews were generally along the lines of, "From Hell It Came -- and to hell it can go!"

Really, this picture has one of the stupidest monsters in the history of B-movies. A walking tree stump, for Pete's sake. At least it has good taste in babes.

Oh, nice work on the model!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Great job done one this one! I remember watching this movie, as a kid, with my Dad. I have two build ups from Mad Lab Models.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great Job Danny. He looks more believable here than the movie.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a ridiculous monster, but you've made him look great. By the way, how did they get rid of it in the movie? Radioactive termites perhaps?

And I'm really looking forward to seeing your work on Curse of Frankenstein. Is that the same "What If" kit you posted a month or so ago? Cool!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> What a ridiculous monster, but you've made him look great. By the way, how did they get rid of it in the movie? Radioactive termites perhaps?
> 
> And I'm really looking forward to seeing your work on Curse of Frankenstein. Is that the same "What If" kit you posted a month or so ago? Cool!


Thanks and at the end of the Movie they get the Tobunga by the quicksand and then they shoot the knife that is stuck in his chest so it pierces the heart and kills the tree demon and yap he falls backwards into the quicksand.Its not a bad B monster flick at all.Now as for the Lee Frankensten that was sculpted by Jeff Yagher and made by Monsters in Motion.But had to stop on that one for a bit as constructing a dio for a kit of mine


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Treemendous!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> Treemendous!!


Thanks Brian


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks and at the end of the Movie they get the Tobunga by the quicksand and then they shoot the knife that is stuck in his chest so it pierces the heart and kills the tree demon and yap he falls backwards into the quicksand.Its not a bad B monster flick at all.Now as for the Lee Frankensten that was sculpted by Jeff Yagher and made by Monsters in Motion.But had to stop on that one for a bit as constructing a dio for a kit of mine


Why is the dvd so expensive? $35 & up on Ebay.Criterion prices.


----------

